# Range trip with M&P's



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

It occurred to me today I brag about the M&P a lot but have never posted a target from the range, mostly because I don't want everyone to see what a sh#&y shot I am. The gun is more accurate than I am to be sure. This is today's target. 500 rounds, 400 with the M&P service and 100 with the M&P9c using the service mags in the compact, all Blazer or Remington UMC 115 gr. This is as good as I get when target shooting. I don't get much better or much worse but at least I am consistent.:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like your getting the job done there Max. Theres no doubt you can hit what your aiming at. Good luck.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I forgot to mention it was a 15 yards.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good shooting. I practice at 20yds, 10yds, and 10 feet. I figure a shootout will be no more than 20yds. A draw and shoot at 10yds. The .3AT at ten feet or less. Of corse I carry two guns at all times. The .45 for everything and the .380 as the last chance. Fine job there Maxio.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Good shooting. I practice at 20yds, 10yds, and 10 feet. I figure a shootout will be no more than 20yds. A draw and shoot at 10yds. The .3AT at ten feet or less. Of corse I carry two guns at all times. The .45 for everything and the .380 as the last chance. Fine job there Maxio.
> 
> Best Baldy.


 There was a newbie there today that was shooting at the 30yd range which is in the same pit as the 15yd range. He was shooting a nickel plated 4" S&W 38 special. I don't know the model. He shot 18 rounds and could not hit the paper at all so he came down and asked if I could shoot his gun for him to see if I could hit with it (I was the only other guy there). Last week with the M&P compact at 30 yards my target looked much like this one did but when I shot his revolver I got 3 on the paper. I cannot hit crap with a revolver. It is really kind of embarrassing. :smt022 He said it was his first time to shoot a handgun, so I had him to move to the 7 yard range to help build a little confidence.


----------

